# Sudden bald spot?!



## chaiteahuahua (Jul 2, 2012)

My boyfriend just noticed (literally, just a couple minutes ago..) a bald spot on Brew's left hind leg. It has almost no hair at all and is very smooth in places. 










We handle him quite a lot and are around him often, so I figure we would have noticed yesterday if it had happened then. I'm wondering if he could have licked/chewed the spot hairless during the night? He is in his kennel from around 11:30pm to 8am. 
He doesn't have fleas since we have been in the new apartment, so I don't think it's that. He is almost totally on Acana right now (very small amount of WC with a bit of pumpkin) with Missing Link, so I don't think it's the food. 
We have been dog sitting since Friday night (Pippa) and he isn't totally into her being around her, because she harasses him a bit and he snaps at her often to get her to leave him alone.. Could it be from stress?
Help?


----------



## chaiteahuahua (Jul 2, 2012)

Really, no one? :/


----------



## Rocky (Jan 25, 2010)

I have no idea what it could be. Maybe the spot is itchy and she is nibbling/scratching until all the hair fell out.

If you really want to know you should go to a vet. I am sure he can tell you exactly what it is.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

To me this looks like a 'lick granuloma' which is a patch of skin the dog suddenly decides to lick, lick,lick. A visit to a vet would be good to make sure its not a mange, or bite of some sort. (I had an irish setter that licked her toes into a lick granuloma.) Stress may have something to do with it??


----------

